# Iwc Electronic... Esa 9162 Hummer In Bronze!!!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok so its not really bronze... its rose gold....  and its not really my usual type of purchase.... ie its not a diver, but its very cool...I could argue the merits of this all day tho... Gold is on its way back in / hummers are cool / everyone needs a dress watch (or to look like their grandad... hmm) / its an IWC, c'mon!









Many of you know Im a fan of hummers and in particular the f300's from Omega. This IWC uses the same movement, ie the ESA 9162. but badged as IWC and not Omega (they also get badged as Longines, certina, Titus etc.)

This one is Rose gold and quite stunning with the clear traditional 60's style clean dial. Its the only gold cased watch I own and im very taken with it due to the colour, its more bronze / copper and is very hard to capture in the pix...




























I tried to correct the colours in this one to get the colour closer to real life... its not perfect but might help you... of course all screens are different...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like that!

Very classy, and rose/bronzy gold looks better that yellow I think, nice applied markers and simple hands, whats not to like!!









Knowing you, it will be a good wearable size too?


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Jon. I'm dead keen on getting hold of an older "applied logo" IWC myself at some point.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A great watch & photos as usual Jon









BTW does the Silverhawk know where you live?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice









Do you know if IWC have played with the movement - they seem to with most?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Jase - er, its 36mm plus crown, but... with the colour and the large dial it wears larger, butl... imho its not really one I will wear - I wear so many huge watches that this one will be one I look at more than wear.

Guy - you cant go wrong with these imho. great movt and great clean dial etc. like Jase says, whats not to like









Mach - I had to leave the UK in case he came round in the wee small hours... i reckon im safe down here!









Jim - I doubt it... but ive not looked inside yet, I will do soon tho


----------

